# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Помогите с обновлением Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

## llur

Очнь срочно надо. Сама конфигурация лицензионная но возникли заминки с регистрацией. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alic_andrey

Плиз....нужна конфигупация для 1с......расчет квартплаты...

----------


## bvn_kam

Ты бы свою ситуацию поподробнее обрисовал

----------


## Mazda52

> Плиз....нужна конфигупация для 1с......расчет квартплаты...


Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 
1 декабря 2009
http://rapidshare.com/files/318904634/R770124.zip.html

----------


## alic_andrey

*Mazda52*,  Релиз рабочий.....но дело в том, что не могу никак ввести некоторие данние . Пример:(не вводится жилплощадь..,проживание,). Может что то делаю не так.....Помогите, подскажите......Зарание благодарин

_Добавлено через 3 часа 22 минуты 50 секунд_



> Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 
> 1 декабря 2009
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318904634/R770124.zip.html


*Mazda52*, Mazda52, Релиз рабочий.....но дело в том, что не могу никак ввести некоторие данние . Примерне вводится жилплощадь..,проживание,). Может что то делаю не так.....Помогите, подскажите......Зарание благодарин

----------


## Mazda52

*alic_andrey*, сложно сказать однозаначно, ни с чем подобным не сталкивался
Позвони в тех.поддержку инфокрафт, ребята работают очень оперативно 5+, сам много раз обращался.
Телефон есть в справке о программе, будь готов назвать рег.номер или пиши им на мыло, ответ не заставит себя ждать
Для большей результативности выгрузи и вышли им конфу

----------


## alic_andrey

*Mazda52*, отправил писмо...и пока ниче...может что то ты подскажешь ....почему некоторые поля нельза заполнить....

----------


## pata

Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
1 декабря 2009

Можете перезалить на другой обменник

----------


## Mazda52

> Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
> 1 декабря 2009
> 
> Можете перезалить на другой обменник


http://rapidshare.com/files/322894600/R770124.zip.html

----------


## Geos13

Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
1 декабря 2009

Не могли бы еще раз перезалить? Спасибо.

----------


## vmil

[QUOTE=alic_andrey;29589]*Mazda52*,  Релиз рабочий.....но дело в том, что не могу никак ввести некоторие данние . Пример:(не вводится жилплощадь..,проживание,). Может что то делаю не так.....Помогите, подскажите......Зарание благодарин[QUOTE]
Делов том что все вводится документоми а не в справочнике например
жилплощадь..,проживание, вводятся меню документы ,учет жилого фонда
далее Изменение характеристик жилого помещения и Изменение долей собственников короче все делай документами глазки маленько приоткрой
и все увидишь там как два пальца об асфальт что еще не понятно будет пиши в личку помогу.

----------


## Mazda52

> Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
> 1 декабря 2009
> 
> Не могли бы еще раз перезалить? Спасибо.


http://rapidshare.com/files/332869672/R770124.zip.html

----------


## Tyulen

> Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 
> 1 декабря 2009
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318904634/R770124.zip.html


Спасибо
Скажите, нет ли у кого последней конфигурации "Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплатыи и УСН"?
Может быть поделитесь
email: fault@bk.ru

----------


## alexsmir

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет  (УСН)
Релиз 7.70.124.165 от 27.12.2009
здесь

----------


## pata

А есть ли у кого Инфокрафт Учет в управляющей компании на 8-ке

----------


## alexsmir

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0
Релиз 7.70.124.167 от 02.02.2010
здесь

----------


## Tyulen

Может кто-нибудь подсказать, чем отличается
полный дистрибутив и обновление к релизу?
http://www.gkhsoft.ru/icrcusn/releases.html
Не поделиться ли кто-нибудь инструкцией о порядке обновления релиза?
Спасибо

----------


## alexsmir

> инструкцией о порядке обновления релиза


Полный релиз можно устанавливать и начинать работать, а в обновление записана только часть изменений между релизами.
Инструкция о порядке обновления должна быть внутри (файл update.txt)

----------


## Tyulen

_Добавлено через 23 секунды_



> Полный релиз можно устанавливать и начинать работать, а в обновление записана только часть изменений между релизами.
> Инструкция о порядке обновления должна быть внутри (файл update.txt)


А обновить предыдущую версию можно полным релизом (без потери данных) или полный релиз подходит только для чистой установки, а для обновления нужна версия для обновления? :confused: (версия для обновления релиза почему то на 3 мега больше полного релиза)

----------


## alexsmir

> А обновить предыдущую версию можно полным релизом


полным релизом можно все делать (а обновление идет только на предыдущую версию, например 167 на 165 может не пойти). А вообще конфигурация стоить под защитой, работать на ней без модуля защиты будет проблематично.

----------


## avg62

> Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.124.
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 
> 1 декабря 2009
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318904634/R770124.zip.html


огромная просьба перезалить
спасибо заранее

----------


## soyu22

вот новый релиз 
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.124.168

здесь  полный

здесь обновление

----------


## soyu22

опять обновление вышло 
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.125.168
Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет
Изменений в подсистеме бухгалтерского нет.
Предоставление льгот
Добавлена возможность указать несколько документов на льготу.
Паспортный учет
Добавлена периодика паспортных данных. 
Ввод новых данных осуществляется документом «Ввод информации о физическом лице».
Развитие отчетности
В отчет «Квитанции» добавлена возможность вывода справочной информации.
В отчеты «Выписка из домовой книги», «Поквартирная карточка» добавлен вывод проживающих за выбранный период с учетом всех периодов проживания.
Добавлены отчеты «Свидетельство о регистрации по месту жительства» и «Свидетельство о регистрации по месту пребывания». 
Отчеты предназначены для печати свидетельства о регистрации физического лица по месту жительства и пребывания по форме №8 и №3 соответственно.
Модифицированы формы паспортного учета согласно приказу Федеральной миграционной службы (ФМС России) от 20 сентября 2007 г. N 208 г.: 
Адресный листок прибытия;
Адресный листок убытия;
Карточка регистрации;
Сведения о регистрации физического лица по месту жительства.
Сервисные функции
Добавлена возможность просмотра информации о новых релизах (меню «Помощь», пункт «Дополнения к «Описанию расчета квартплаты»).
Исправлены выявленные ошибки

здесь полный релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## Игиф

Люди дайте плз
*Инфокрафт расчет кварплаты и бухучет* 7.70.*125.513*

ЗЫ спасибо обязательно нажму :)

----------


## soyu22

Обновление Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.169 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Обновлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 1 кв. 2010 года.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.

здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## soyu22

Вышло очередное обновление
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)
Новое в релизе:7.70.125.170
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.170 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Обновлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 1 кв. 2010 года.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.
здесь полный релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## Tyulen

Можно еще новую версию без УСН? Просто расчет квартплаты без бухгалтерии

----------


## soyu22

у меня только УСН есть

----------


## pata

*Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0  * 
 Релиз  7.70.126.170 от 31.05.2010
http://turbo.to/fjiwoelf2nwo.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
*«Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК» для «1С:Предприятие 8.1»*

Версия 1.0.09.01, 11 метров
http://depositfiles.com/files/etvov4r0q

Обновление до 1.0.10.01, 6 метров
http://depositfiles.com/files/0rzkex17h

Обновление до 1.0.10.08, 1 метр
http://depositfiles.com/files/1460fwc1t

----------


## buhmel

После установки "Версия 1.0.09.01" при запуске 
выдается "Ошибка запуска системы защиты"
Что делать ?
С уважением

----------


## pevek

«Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК» для 1С:Предприятие 8.1
Версия 1.0.09.01
Обновление до 1.0.10.01
Обновление до 1.0.10.08

Пробуем

----------


## pata

> После установки "Версия 1.0.09.01" при запуске 
> выдается "Ошибка запуска системы защиты"
> Что делать ?
> С уважением


cf обнови модуль "икФункцииЗащиты" 1.0.09.01
http://depositfiles.com/files/71418ejr7
Версия (1.0.10.08)
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf7urtag3

----------


## buhmel

Вроде бы установилась, огромное спасибо,
но вроде бы без бухучета, чистая КВП

----------


## Infocraft

*llur*, обращайтесь непосредственно в компанию Инфокрафт, Вам обязательно помогут hline@infocraft.ru, ptz@infocraft.ru

----------


## ksu1301

*ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗ!
нужна свежая конфа "Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)"
все ссылки нерабочие (((((
прошу перезалить!!!!*

----------


## soyu22

обновление
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.126.172
Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.172 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.

здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## xelen

а есть свежая инфокрафт для 8.1

----------


## Llloyd

> обновление
> Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.126.172
> Новое в релизе:
> Бухгалтерский учет


Может я что не догоняю но у меня не получается скачать... :-(((

----------


## soyu22

> Может я что не догоняю но у меня не получается скачать... :-(((


а что именно не получается?

----------


## Llloyd

Спасибо всё получилось..... почему то не было видно пароля под ящиком... час всё ок...

----------


## soyu22

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

Полный дистрибутив релиза 7.70.126.174. 
Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.174 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Обновлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 2 кв. 2010 г.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.

здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## lucky01

залейте пожалуйста ещё на какой-нибудь обменник. страница этого не грузится :(

----------


## Олег76

Мне тоже нужно. Залейте, пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## soyu22

залил в другое место
здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## nabetta

А у кого нибудь есть хотя бы демка
*
Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Бухгалтерия ТСЖ и ЖСК. Конфигурация для «1С:Предприятие 8»*

----------


## Mazda52

soyu22,
а у тебя нет случайно доступа для скачивания релиза Инфокрафт:Расчет квартплаты (без бухгалтерии), а то у меня что то доступ закрыли на поддержку.

Заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## Tyulen

> soyu22,
> а у тебя нет случайно доступа для скачивания релиза Инфокрафт:Расчет квартплаты (без бухгалтерии), а то у меня что то доступ закрыли на поддержку.
> 
> Заранее премного благодарен!


Полностью поддерживаю предыдущего оратора)

Тоже бы не отказался от свежей версии без УСН (для 7.7)

----------


## soyu22

> soyu22,
> а у тебя нет случайно доступа для скачивания релиза Инфокрафт:Расчет квартплаты (без бухгалтерии), а то у меня что то доступ закрыли на поддержку.
> 
> Заранее премного благодарен!


Извините, нету, только такая конфигурация!

----------


## soyu22

7.70.126.175	Описание релиза

релиза 7.70.126.175. 
Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.175 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Добавлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 3 кв. 2010 г.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.

здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## nabetta

Помогите с обновлением до версии релиз 7.70.126.176, правда он у них сегодня обновился!

----------


## soyu22

> Помогите с обновлением до версии релиз 7.70.126.176, правда он у них сегодня обновился!


держи

Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет

Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 7.70.176 конфигурации «Упрощенная система налогообложения, редакция 1.3» для «1С:Предприятие 7.7».
Обновлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 3 кв. 2010 г.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Расчет квартплаты
Изменений в подсистеме расчета квартплаты нет.

здесь релиз
здесь обновление

----------


## grinay

Люди кто может поделится данными дополнения  
с http://www.gkhsoft.ru/updates.html
Формат импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты»
Обработка импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты»

----------


## zarina24

Кто нибудь может помочь найти Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет(УСН) 7.70.126.177 обновление или полный релиз без разницы.
e-mail :zarina24@sibmail.com

----------


## S_GRAY

> Кто нибудь может помочь найти Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет(УСН) 7.70.126.177 обновление или полный релиз без разницы.
> e-mail :zarina24@sibmail.com


А чем вам не нравятся ссылки из поста 51, там всего-то УСН предидущей версии, расчет квартплаты не менялся, кстати, и УСН тоже. Берете релиз 126.176, обновляете регламентированную отчетность для УСН (за 4 кв.) и продолжаем работать.
Прошу прощенья, соврал. В 177 УСН есть изменения по АДВ-1 и АДВ-11, а это принципиально, если отчетность для ПФ делается в 1С.

----------


## Mazda52

Люди, помогите с релизом...

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
7.70.127
30 декабря 2010

Спасибо!

----------


## zarina24

Ау! Где вы люди добрые ....:confused:

----------


## buhmel

Уважаемые!!!
А если Инфокрафт кварплата 8.1 или 8.2И?
если есть, то ....
С прошедшими праздниками!!!

----------


## nabetta

У меня есть только: ЖКХ. Бухгалтерия ТСЖ и ЖСК (ДЕМО-ВЕРСИЯ) под платформу 8.2...

----------


## pata

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
7.70.127
Скачать

----------


## buhmel

А если все-таки 8.2 DEMO И?

----------


## nabetta

> А если все-таки 8.2 DEMO И?


 Что вы имеете в виду? Кстати есть Инфокрафт. ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК. Версия 1.0.09.01

----------


## buhmel

Если есть то буду благодарен
С уважением!

----------


## nabetta

1.0.09.01 для 8.1 платформы:  http://ifolder.ru/21355652
Еще есть setupwin_8.1.15.14 что это не помню... :) http://ifolder.ru/21355820

----------


## syslog

Нужен дамп физического ключа защиты (ну и эмулятор соответственно) или инструкция по отученнию от ключа.

Делайте заявки  кому, что нужно.:rolleyes:

----------


## syslog

Нужен дамп физического ключа защиты (ну и эмулятор соответственно) или инструкция по отученнию от ключа.

Делайте заявки  кому, что нужно.:rolleyes:

----------


## berqut

дайте обновление на Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
7.70.127
релиз ставил с нуля , но ругается на KvartPlataN.dll типа неможет работать с этим релизом!
воткнул ему KvartPlataN.dll от 7.70.126 вроде запустился, но неуверен правильно ли работает!

----------


## Tyulen

Дайте пожалуйста срочно
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты *УСН*
7.70.127 - в которой УСН версии 177

----------


## berqut

извеняюсь, попутал.
нужна Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты УСН
7.70.127 и sp1 
скинь плиз!

----------


## Tyulen

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)
7.70.127.177.1

пожалуйста дайте, отчеты горят!

----------


## soyu22

дистрибутив релиза 7.70.127. 
Новое в релизе:
Расчет квартплаты
Добавлен документ «Начисление разовых услуг».
Документ предназначен для начисления разовых услуг (у видов услуг добавлен соответствующий признак – «разовая услуга»).

Добавлен документ «Изменение видов счетчиков».
С помощью данного документа можно изменить вид услуги в видах счетчиков.

Добавлена возможность указать норму для 0 пользователей.
Паспортный учет
Добавлены формы статистического учета: 
Листок статистического учета прибытия (форма №12П),
Листок статистического учета выбытия (форма №12В).
Формы можно распечатать через документы «Адресный листок прибытия» и «Адресный листок убытия».

Реализована возможность печати журналов учета заявлений и выдачи свидетельств о регистрации по месту жительства и пребывания (Форма №4, Форма №13).

В документ «Ввод информации о физическом лице» добавлена возможность изменения гражданства и образования физического лица.
Коллективные счетчики
В документ «Управление коллективным счетчиком» добавлена возможность задать пользователей и зависимые счетчики одновременно.

В отчет «Коллективные счетчики» добавлен вывод нескольких счетчиков по одному лицевому счету.

В документ «Ввод показаний коллективного прибора учета» добавлена возможность ввода начальных показаний коллективных приборов учета.
Развитие отчетности
Добавлена константа «Выводить дату формирования отчетов».
Если флаг установлен, то в отчетах в нижнем колонтитуле будет выведена дата и время формирования отчета.

В отчет «Квитанции» добавлена возможность отбора по видам услуг и видам собственности, а также печать одной квитанции на листе.

Отчет «Карточка расчетов» добавлен вывод информации о зачете авансов.

В отчетах «Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость ПРОФ», «Отчет по объему оказанных услуг» добавлена возможность не разворачивать данные по лицевым счетам.

В следующие отчеты добавлен множественный фильтр по адресу и виду собственности: 
Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость,
Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость ПРОФ,
Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость по видам услуг,
Отчет по задолженности,
Отчет по объему оказанных услуг.
Торговое оборудование
Добавлена возможность формирования отчета кассовой смены без гашения (Х-отчет).

Добавлена возможность внесения или изъятия денежных средств на фискальном регистраторе.
Сервисные функции
В документ «Оплата ЖКУ» добавлена возможность распределить сумму введенной оплаты согласно задолженности на выбранную дату, начислениям за выбранный период или по данным введенным в табличной части.

Добавлена выгрузка/загрузка данных по интегрированной системе приема платежей населения «Город» (ИСППН «Город»).
Исправлены выявленные ошибки

здесь релиз
здесь обновление
здесь SP1

----------


## berqut

спасибо добрый человек!!!

----------


## Mazda52

> дистрибутив релиза 7.70.127. 
> Новое в релизе:
> Расчет квартплаты
> Добавлен документ «Начисление разовых услуг».
> Документ предназначен для начисления разовых услуг (у видов услуг добавлен соответствующий признак – «разовая услуга»).
> 
> Добавлен документ «Изменение видов счетчиков».
> С помощью данного документа можно изменить вид услуги в видах счетчиков.
> 
> ...


Вношу уточнение в реплику раннего оратора, все что там выложено, это
 	1С:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация
«Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0»
Релиз 7.70.127.177 от 30.12.2010
а не
 	1С:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация
«Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0»
Релиз 7.70.127 от 30.12.2010

Без бухгалтерский учет (УСН) выложено ранее, где-то в десятых числах

----------


## masteru1

Помогите с ключом на Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК
платформа 8.1

----------


## berqut

> Помогите с ключом на Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК
> платформа 8.1


попробуй это
1c8v

----------


## irxen

Помогите, пожалуйста с обновлением "Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0" (7.70.110). Достаточно ли мне будет Релиз 7.70.127 от 30.12.2010 или надо искать все предыдущие?

----------


## Mazda52

> Помогите, пожалуйста с обновлением "Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0" (7.70.110). Достаточно ли мне будет Релиз 7.70.127 от 30.12.2010 или надо искать все предыдущие?


Ранние релизы искать нет необходимости, версии програм 7.7 можно обновлять в любой очередности.
Незабудь заменить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll, она идет с каждым релизом своя...в релизе 110 помнится она имела имя KvartPlata.dll, следовательно будет не замена, а добавление. Библиотеку KvartPlata.dll можно удалить, но я оставил.

----------


## irxen

> Незабудь заменить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll, она идет с каждым релизом своя...в релизе 110 помнится она имела имя KvartPlata.dll, следовательно будет не замена, а добавление. Библиотеку KvartPlata.dll можно удалить, но я оставил.


Пишет, что "версия библиотеки KvartPlataN.dll не поддерживает работу с текущим релизом конфигурации", и все закрывает. Может, что не так сделала? Зашла через конфигуратор и обновила конфигурацию, затем в папке базы добавила библиотеку.

----------


## Mazda52

> Пишет, что "версия библиотеки KvartPlataN.dll не поддерживает работу с текущим релизом конфигурации", и все закрывает. Может, что не так сделала? Зашла через конфигуратор и обновила конфигурацию, затем в папке базы добавила библиотеку.


Релиз 7.70.127 провереный и работает, библиотека тоже.
В режиме конфигуратор делаешь объединение с новым релизом, добавляешь из каталога с обновление библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог с базой и все.
Если не получится, могу *.md и KvartPlataN.dll выложить.

----------


## nabetta

> Нужен дамп физического ключа защиты (ну и эмулятор соответственно) или инструкция по отученнию от ключа.
> 
> Делайте заявки  кому, что нужно.:rolleyes:



А у вас Инфокрафт на платформу 8.2 есть? у меня только демка, и жельтельно отученная от ключика! Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## zarina24

> Релиз 7.70.127 провереный и работает, библиотека тоже.
> В режиме конфигуратор делаешь объединение с новым релизом, добавляешь из каталога с обновление библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог с базой и все.
> Если не получится, могу *.md и KvartPlataN.dll выложить.


Блин! Как обидно надо налоги платить а она не считает ФСС. Что делать? Все пропало... SOS.....

_Добавлено через 5 минут 41 секунду_
Какой ужас только что получила Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.127.177.1 а теперь срочно надо 178 релиз умоляю спасите 
пожалуйста отчеты горят и налоги уже скоро платить!

----------


## irxen

> Релиз 7.70.127 провереный и работает, библиотека тоже.
> В режиме конфигуратор делаешь объединение с новым релизом, добавляешь из каталога с обновление библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог с базой и все.
> Если не получится, могу *.md и KvartPlataN.dll выложить.


Выложи, пожалуйста, попробовала опять - тоже самое: библиотека с данным релизом не работает.

----------


## Mazda52

> Выложи, пожалуйста, попробовала опять - тоже самое: библиотека с данным релизом не работает.


1С:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация
«Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0»

Релиз 7.70.127 от 30.12.2010

Чистая база
Доступен до: 2011-03-12 00:08:50 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21805806

*.md и KvartPlataN.dll
Доступен до: 2011-03-12 00:08:53 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21805846

----------

zun-zun (12.01.2012), Алексей81 (24.11.2014)

----------


## mike2005

Господа выложите плиз 178 обновление инфокрафт. Горим

----------


## berqut

> Пишет, что "версия библиотеки KvartPlataN.dll не поддерживает работу с текущим релизом конфигурации", и все закрывает. Может, что не так сделала? Зашла через конфигуратор и обновила конфигурацию, затем в папке базы добавила библиотеку.


версия рабочая подтверждаю!
проверь путь к базе.
у меня такой C:\Program Files\1Cv77\KPBUDB\
посмотреть путь можешь при запуске 1с, перед нажатием в окне выбора информационной базы посмотри что написано внизу окошка. запомни и скопируй KvartPlataN.dll из папки обновления в папку базы данных.
ошибка у тебя скорее всего из за этого.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 24 секунды_



> Господа выложите плиз 178 обновление инфокрафт. Горим


если нужна отчётность за 4 квартал 2010 вам сюда
всё отлично ставится!

----------


## irxen

> проверь путь к базе.
> у меня такой C:\Program Files\1Cv77\KPBUDB\
> посмотреть путь можешь при запуске 1с, перед нажатием в окне выбора информационной базы посмотри что написано внизу окошка. запомни и скопируй KvartPlataN.dll из папки обновления в папку базы данных.
> ошибка у тебя скорее всего из за этого.


Да нет, библиотека же в базу попала, раз так пишет (KvartPlataN.dll), потому что в релизе 110 (какой у меня) библиотека с именем KvartPlata.dll. Я все-таки думаю, что дело в том, что очень давно не обновлялась. Изменения довольно значительные и их много.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Да нет, библиотека же в базу попала, раз так пишет (KvartPlataN.dll), потому что в релизе 110 (какой у меня) библиотека с именем KvartPlata.dll. Я все-таки думаю, что дело в том, что очень давно не обновлялась. Изменения довольно значительные и их много.


Попробуйте обновиться с MD-шника, но лишь после этого, положить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог базы, т. е. непосредственно перед запуском программы с обновленной конфигурацией.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Да нет, библиотека же в базу попала, раз так пишет (KvartPlataN.dll), потому что в релизе 110 (какой у меня) библиотека с именем KvartPlata.dll. Я все-таки думаю, что дело в том, что очень давно не обновлялась. Изменения довольно значительные и их много.


Попробуйте обновиться с MD-шника, но лишь после этого, положить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог базы, т. е. непосредственно перед запуском программы с обновленной конфигурацией.

----------


## irxen

> Попробуйте обновиться с MD-шника, но лишь после этого, положить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог базы, т. е. непосредственно перед запуском программы с обновленной конфигурацией.


Так и сделала.

----------


## ZUEVANA

> Попробуйте обновиться с MD-шника, но лишь после этого, положить библиотеку KvartPlataN.dll в каталог базы, т. е. непосредственно перед запуском программы с обновленной конфигурацией.


Помогите!
У меня стоит Инфрокрафт квартплата УСН 770 124_167. Я хотела обновить по Вашей сслыке на файл md  от 770 127_177. Но она у меня не обновляет пишет что нарушен код контрагентов. Подскажите как обновить если поставить новый релиз как туда внести свою базу данных

----------


## mike2005

> версия рабочая подтверждаю!
> проверь путь к базе.
> у меня такой C:\Program Files\1Cv77\KPBUDB\
> посмотреть путь можешь при запуске 1с, перед нажатием в окне выбора информационной базы посмотри что написано внизу окошка. запомни и скопируй KvartPlataN.dll из папки обновления в папку базы данных.
> ошибка у тебя скорее всего из за этого.
> 
> _Добавлено через 8 минут 24 секунды_
> 
> если нужна отчётность за 4 квартал 2010 вам сюда
> всё отлично ставится!


А 178 update выложить слабо?

----------


## Sedj-13

ребята помогите не могу нигде наити обновление для Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 1.0  Версия (1.0.12.04) выложите у кого есть очень срочно надо ((((. зарание большое спасибо. ( обновление 1.0.13.01 _ 1.0.14.01 _ 1.0.15.02 _ 1.0.15.03)

----------


## soyu22

держи!

ICGKH_BTSG_1-0-13-03_U
ICGKH_BTSG_1-0-14-01_U
ICGKH_BTSG_1-0-15-02_U
ICGKH_BTSG_1-0-15-03_U

----------


## Sudnik

Может кто сталкивался?
 Купили ноут с установленной WIN7 стартовой, перекинула базу с компа (инфокрафт 178), на компе установлена XP, все работает нормально, а на ноуте не запускается, ругается что отсутствует KvartPlataN.dll, хотя файлик лежит в папке?
 Как это это лечить?

----------


## Олег76

Добрый день.
Господа выложите пожалуйста 179 обновление инфокрафт для УСН.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## zarina24

> Добрый день.
> Господа выложите пожалуйста 179 обновление инфокрафт для УСН.
> Заранее благодарен.


А у вас есть 178 ? Если да то выложите пожалуйста... Я не могу его найти...

----------


## Олег76

У меня нет.

----------


## Олег76

> Добрый день.
> Господа выложите пожалуйста 179 обновление инфокрафт для УСН.
> Заранее благодарен.


Доброго времени суток. Очень нуждаюсь в вышеуказанном релизе. Помогите пожалуйста. Дайте ссылку.
Спасибо.

----------


## Lelik00

Очень ждем)))

----------


## buhmel

Уважаемые знатоки!
1. как обновить "Учет в ТСЖ (инфокрафт для 1С77 УСНО)
2. Как перенести из нее данные в 1С8,1 (8,2)

Заранее благодарен

----------


## Tyulen

Где же 179 релиз и обновление?
кто-нибудь поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## nabetta

.......

----------


## mike2005

Помоги разобраться
Обновился на 179 релиз
При запуске пишет 
СпрВидыВычетов.Записать();    
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо  ма.Модуль(932)}: Код не уникальный!
Чего не так?

----------


## nabetta

А поделиться 179 релизом не хотите? Тогда может и помогу!!!!

----------


## mike2005

> А поделиться 179 релизом не хотите? Тогда может и помогу!!!!


:blush: не вопрос, емло почтой.

----------


## nikolaev64

Можно и мне, пожалуйста, релиз 179 на e-mail: nikolaev64@rambler.ru

----------


## Олег76

> :blush: не вопрос, емло почтой.


Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста, yar-buh@yandex.ru.
Спасибо.

----------


## nabetta

> Помоги разобраться
> Обновился на 179 релиз
> При запуске пишет 
> СпрВидыВычетов.Записать();    
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо  ма.Модуль(932)}: Код не уникальный!
> Чего не так?


Нужно глянуть на справочник вычетов. Может их кто-то правил ручками? Попробуйте посмотреть с этой стороны!!! И посмотрите встал у вас 179 релиз?

----------


## mike2005

> Нужно глянуть на справочник вычетов. Может их кто-то правил ручками? Попробуйте посмотреть с этой стороны!!! И посмотрите встал у вас 179 релиз?


;)Всеи жаждующим раздал.

Да в справке о программе пишет 179. спаравочник вычетов ище не смотрел, возможно кто-то и задел какуе-нибудь запись.
Есть еще вопросик раньше в крупповом разносе платежей по квитанция была галка (разносить переплату ...) сейчас она вроде пропала. залет в кнфигуратор в формее ее вообще нет. куда-то ее перенесли.мОна была до 175 или 176 релиза. Может кто знает где оне теперь?

----------


## buhmel

Как перегузить данные из  КВП 7.7 в КВП 8.1

----------


## Aleksey_stud

можно тоже выслать на aleksey_stud@mail.ru

----------


## Tyulen

*Релиз R770127_179*

----------


## Greendalf

Кому-нибудь удалось отучить "Ифокрафт" ТСЖ под платформу 8.1 от ключей защиты?

----------


## zarina24

7.70.127.181 у кого есть возможность выложите пожалуйста...

----------


## Олег76

Мне тоже очень нужно. Выложите, пожалуйста 7.70.127.181

----------


## Aleksey_stud

так же очень нужног...будем все признательны

----------


## pata

> 7.70.127.181 у кого есть возможность выложите пожалуйста...


*Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 127_181*

*Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет 127_525*

----------


## zarina24

> *Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 127_181*
> 
> *Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет 127_525*


Огромная благодарность ВАМ от всех нуждающихся в этих релизах и всяких Вам благ. Очень выручили огромное мэрси.:blush:

----------


## Aleksey_stud

спасибо

----------


## Программер_1С

За УСН Инфокрафта спасибо!

_Добавлено через 6 минут 38 секунд_
Может есть у кого последнее обновление Инфокрафта для Бухгалтерии ТСЖ и ЖСК под 8.2 (кажется номер 1.0.16.04)?

----------


## nataly290361

Помогите найти лекарство для конфигурации Инфокрафт ЖКХ.Учет ТСЖ и ЖСК версия 1.0.09.01 для 1С8.1 и если у кого есть обновления поделитесь

----------


## soyu22

> За УСН Инфокрафта спасибо!
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 38 секунд_
> Может есть у кого последнее обновление Инфокрафта для Бухгалтерии ТСЖ и ЖСК под 8.2 (кажется номер 1.0.16.04)?


держи здесь 1.0.16.05

----------

murrrf (28.10.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

Скачала и установила ЖКХ.Учет ТСЖ и ЖСК для 1С 8.1 версия 1.0.09.01. Запускаю программу, пишет: "Ошибка запуска системы защиты" и закрывается. Что делать?

----------


## Программер_1С

> Скачала и установила ЖКХ.Учет ТСЖ и ЖСК для 1С 8.1 версия 1.0.09.01. Запускаю программу, пишет: "Ошибка запуска системы защиты" и закрывается. Что делать?


Закомментируйте строчки инициализации системы защиты.

----------


## nataly290361

У меня текст модуля икФункцииЗащиты вообще отсутствует

----------


## nataly290361

Диск 1С ИАС Консалтинг май 2011 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/mlfzwcqmz

Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm
2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4
2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss
10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn
1.6.31.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/rcyw17hde
2.0.22.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/6k0p81zxb
2.5.34.2 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/jm9eup1lb
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kbv64ln4w
1.3.11.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/id0q2a2mz
11.0.6.9 Торговля для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/xz5tjwdnf

_Добавлено через 8 часов 38 минут 59 секунд_
Помогите кто-нибудь с обновлениями для Учета ТСЖ и ЖСК для 1С8.1 и 1С8.2. У меня 1.0.11.01 для 1С8.1, а сейчас уже есть 1.0.15.02 для 1С8.1 и 1.0.16.05 для 1С8.2.

_Добавлено через 40 часов 59 минут 36 секунд_
Последние конфигурации релизов Проф,Зарплата,УПП,Торговля
1С7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/hm1z4psg9
1С8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcroukxpw

_Добавлено через 39 минут 8 секунд_
1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/rvkfx0hhn

----------


## 654

Подскажите плиз как в  отчет (икОборотноСальдоваяВедом  сть) добавить (информацию) колонки из справочника ЛицевойСчет (Проживающие, тариф, норматив)? 
стоит Инфрокрафт квартплата УСН 770 127_179.
Буду очень благодарен! можно в личку.

----------


## Aleksey_stud

Ребята, а у кого есть Конфигурация «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)».(7.70.127.181) релиз

Конфигурация «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет».  (7.70.127.525) релиз

----------


## nataly290361

Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
R770526 для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/wl4011i52

R770526 базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/w0ll52ghk

R770182 УСН для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/unxqeqepf

R770182 УСН базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/l2ekm9rvd

R770311 з/п для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/pp0d03q60

R770311 з/п базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/49h00l7sb

1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm

2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4

2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je

1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss

10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn

2.0.23.9 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/u15qlibh5
http://turbo.to/vkz0wmqel08e.html

2.5.35.3 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe5yqz2n1
http://turbo.to/i30ixb8o598c.html

1.2.39.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/4w6xihbl2
http://turbo.to/16xwemz20d6f.html

1.3.12.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zobgkhkcm
http://turbo.to/nur45irqpm4n.html

2.0.23.9 Бух(баз), Упрощенка, Предприниматель для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcaukk3ru
http://turbo.to/qtjjm4k4cwbb.html

1.1.9.1 комплексная для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f9v9v1sl
http://turbo.to/ulol4p7jxasm.html

Добавлено через 10 минут 53 секунды
Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
R770526 для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/wl4011i52

R770526 базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/w0ll52ghk

R770182 УСН для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/unxqeqepf

R770182 УСН базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/l2ekm9rvd

R770311 з/п для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/pp0d03q60

R770311 з/п базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/49h00l7sb

1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm

2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4

2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je

1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss

10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn

2.0.23.9 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/u15qlibh5
http://turbo.to/vkz0wmqel08e.html

2.5.35.3 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe5yqz2n1
http://turbo.to/i30ixb8o598c.html

1.2.39.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/4w6xihbl2
http://turbo.to/16xwemz20d6f.html

1.3.12.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zobgkhkcm
http://turbo.to/nur45irqpm4n.html

2.0.23.9 Бух(баз), Упрощенка, Предприниматель для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcaukk3ru
http://turbo.to/qtjjm4k4cwbb.html

1.1.9.1 комплексная для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f9v9v1sl
http://turbo.to/ulol4p7jxasm.html

----------


## Mazda52

По просьбам трудящихся...
1С:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация
«Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0»

Релиз 7.70.114 от 28.03.2007
http://depositfiles.com/files/6nbvxtfgs

----------

irxen (12.07.2011)

----------


## soyu22

Обновление до релиза 1.0.17.02 (с релизов 1.0.16.01, 1.0.16.02, 1.0.16.03, 1.0.16.04, 1.0.16.05, 1.0.16.06, 1.0.16.07). здесь
Обновление до релиза 1.0.17.06 (с релиза 1.0.17.01). здесь

----------

pata (09.07.2011)

----------


## Sudnik

KvartPlataN.dll версия файла 2.0.128.1
на релиз 128.183 есть у кого ни будь? отученный от проверки на лицензию?
Или подскажите плииииз, как запустить программу УСН 770 128_183?

----------


## pata

Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчёт квартплаты 7.70.128 (установка).zip
Скачать
----------------------------
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770128_183 (установка)
Скачать
----------------------------
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770128_527 (установка)
Скачать
----------------------------

----------

Alex Kler (29.10.2011), DenisSokolov (21.07.2011), irxen (19.07.2011), nabetta (19.07.2011), Vadim_SVN (25.10.2011), zarina24 (20.07.2011), zun-zun (12.01.2012)

----------


## zarina24

> Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчёт квартплаты 7.70.128 (установка).zip
> Скачать
> ----------------------------
> Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770128_183 (установка)
> Скачать
> ----------------------------
> Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770128_527 (установка)
> Скачать
> ----------------------------


Спасибо огромное! Только почему-то  вместо усн 183 качается ОБЩНО 527 . Будьте так любезны поправьте файлик пожалуйста...

----------


## Sudnik

> ----------------------------
> Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770128_183 (установка)
> ----------------------------


кто установил, отпишитесь плиииззз, как запустилась? Перерасчет и начисление работает?

----------


## mike2005

Есть ли у кого Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770128_184 .
Поделитесь. Очень нужно.

----------


## Олег76

Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770128_184 .
Спасибо.

----------


## a293803

> держи здесь 1.0.16.05


можно перезалить? файл удалён

----------


## mike2005

поделитесь R770128_185
спасибо

----------


## TIMBEL

Очень нужен рабочий  квартплата Инфокрафт расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), поделитесь пожалуйста. 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## skippy91

> Очень нужен рабочий квартплата Инфокрафт расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо!


Присоединяюсь!
нужна конфигурация под 8-ку

----------


## GEO-2006

Очень нужна рабочая Инфокрафт расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет, поделитесь пожалуйста geo-2006@list.ru.Просит лицензию(((((
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Олег76

Мне тоже очень нужна Инфокрафт расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет 1С 7.7. Выложите, пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## murrrf

Помоги те пожалуйста с обновлением для инфокрафта для 8 учет в тсж, жск, жкх. есть  1.0 11 дальше ничего не могу найти.

----------


## soyu22

> Присоединяюсь!
> нужна конфигурация под 8-ку


нужна установочная конфигурация или обновление?
вот здесь обновление если кому надо промежуточное (так как ставятся они почти один за одним и много релизов нельзя перепрыгнуть) пишите выложу

----------


## homa1979

Люди добрые у кого есть утилитка "Обработка импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты»" !!!. Скинте пожалуйста!!!

----------


## soyu22

> Люди добрые у кого есть утилитка "Обработка импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты»" !!!. Скинте пожалуйста!!!


держи здесь

----------

homa1979 (31.10.2011)

----------


## homa1979

Спасибо большое !!! Очень выручили!!!

----------


## soyu22

Держите Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Бухгалтерия ТСЖ и ЖСК

Чистая база для первой установки (работает как setup), порядок такой:
1. создаёте базу кнопка "добавить"(при выборе указываете существующую, папка любая, тоесть где планируете хранить базу данных, рекомендую диск "D")
2. заходите в конфигуратор и выбираете :Администрирование->Загрузить информационную базу (указываете ниже выложенный файл, предварительно разархивировав).
3. После заходите в 1С и начинаете работать с чистою базою.

Архивы первичной установки:
1.0.18.03
1.0.16.06 (ниже нет просто)

Архивы обновлений:
1.0.18.03
1.0.18.01
1.0.17.07
1.0.17.06
1.0.17.02
1.0.16.06
1.0.16.05
1.0.16.02
1.0.15.07
1.0.15.05
1.0.15.03
1.0.15.02
1.0.14.05
1.0.14.01
1.0.13.03

всё что есть на данный момент

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 ----------

Как ставить в картинках


запускаем 1С, нажимаем "Добавить", выбираем "Добавление в список существующей"->далее

вводим название, больше ничего не трогаем->далее

теперь указываем где будет хранится база (у меня в примере D:/1C_Bases, у вас может быть другое) ->далее

здесь ничего не меняем ->готово

появляется основное окно с базою (если баз несколько выбираем созданную) нажимаем кнопку "Конфигуратор"

появляется запрос жмём "Да"

выбираем нижний пункт "Создание информационной базы без конфигурации..." ->далее

попадаете в конфигуратор, идём в меню Администрирование->Загрузить информационную базу. выбираете файл с базой который вы предварительно скачали и разархивировали.

на запрос отвечаем "ДА"

после появляется запрос на перезапуск конфигуратора, жмём "ДА", после он перезапустится. Далее можно закрыть конфигуратор и запустить 1С в обычном режиме или можно сразу же из конфигуратора запустить 1С.

----------



----------


## Infocraft

Программы Инфокрафт:ЖКХ доступны для скачивания с официального сайта http://www.gkhsoft.ru/

Также Вы можете течение 30 дней совершенно бесплатно работать в программе на правах зарегистрированного пользователя.

На сайте доступны видео-инструкции http://www.gkhsoft.ru/help/video_instr.html
С помощью видео-инструкций вы узнаете, как установить и как начать работать в программе.

----------


## homa1979

Люди у кого есть Формат импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты» очень нужно , выложите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Infocraft

*homa1979*, 
Формат импорта/экспорта начальных данных для «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты» http://gkhsoft.ru/uploads/ic_export_...ormat_v106.zip

Пожалуйста ;)

----------

homa1979 (02.11.2011)

----------


## homa1979

Спасибо большое !!!

----------


## vova56

*soyu22*, Какой смысл было выкладывать то, что лежит открыто на официальном сайте? Кому нужна демо-версия?

----------


## soyu22

> *soyu22*, Какой смысл было выкладывать то, что лежит открыто на официальном сайте? Кому нужна демо-версия?


при наличии ключа (лицензии) это не демо версия, а надо это тем у кого нету установочных файлов или заминки с регистрацией.

----------


## soyu22

Обновление до релиза 1.0.19.01 (2.0.29.9) (для платформы 8.2) здесь

----------

pata (30.11.2011)

----------


## soyu22

Новое в релизе:
Бухгалтерский учет
Выполнено обновление типовой бухгалтерской подсистемы в соответствии с релизом 2.0.29.10 конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0» для «1С:Предприятие 8.2». 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки
1.0.19.02u

----------


## Vaterness

поделитесь R770128_187
спасибо

----------


## Lelik00

> поделитесь R770128_187
> спасибо


присоединюсь. очень ждем)))

----------


## pata

Расчёт квартплаты 7.70.129 полная
Скачать
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет УСН R770129_186 полная
Скачать
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770129_531 полная
Скачать

----------

Geos13 (12.01.2012), Lelik00 (11.01.2012), nataly290361 (12.01.2012), zarina24 (11.01.2012), zun-zun (12.01.2012)

----------


## homa1979

Люди у кого есть Описание дополнительного интерфейса библиотек KvartPlata.dll, KvartPlataB.dll, KvartPlataBU.dll поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## pata

Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет УСН R770129_188 полная
Скачать
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770129_533 полная
Скачать

----------

irxen (25.04.2012), naraisa (02.02.2012), nataly290361 (23.01.2012), Sudnik (23.01.2012), Олег76 (23.01.2012)

----------


## mike2005

Мне тоже очень нужна Инфокрафт расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет 1С 7.7. Выложите, пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.

---------- Post added at 17:17 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------




> Выложи, пожалуйста, попробовала опять - тоже самое: библиотека с данным релизом не работает.


поделитесь вылеченными длл для 188 релиза 
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

----------


## mdv67

Бухгалтерская часть обновляется быстрее чем квартплатная. Можно обновлять руками и не ждать . это не сложно.  Надо обратить внимание на Гл модуль и план счетов и кассу-банк. Тем более сейчас меняют только зарплату .

----------


## Lelik00

поясните мысль. как обновлять руками?

----------


## mike2005

> Нужен дамп физического ключа защиты (ну и эмулятор соответственно) или инструкция по отученнию от ключа.
> 
> Делайте заявки  кому, что нужно.:rolleyes:


а Добрый день, Можите скинуть мне эмулятор или рассказать как отучить Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)  от ключа
спс

---------- Post added at 09:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 ----------




> дайте обновление на Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты
> 7.70.127
> релиз ставил с нуля , но ругается на KvartPlataN.dll типа неможет работать с этим релизом!
> воткнул ему KvartPlataN.dll от 7.70.126 вроде запустился, но неуверен правильно ли работает!


какой  KvartPlataN.dll  воткнуть щас стоит 188 релиз и не работает?

----------


## Lelik00

Нужен дамп физического ключа защиты (ну и эмулятор соответственно) или инструкция по отученнию от ключа.

Делайте заявки кому, что нужно.

и мне)

----------


## mdv67

конфа состоит из двух частей бухгалтирской и квартплатной. все доки и процедурры в гл модуле имеют префикс "ИК". Берем конфу 1 (обновляемую) и конфу обновление просто бухгалтерию . сначала обновляем документы которые не имеют отношение к квартплате а потом вторым этапом план счетов и гл модуль.

---------- Post added at 19:46 ---------- Previous post was at 19:45 ----------

а разве инфокрафт начиная с 127 рел требует ключ?

----------


## mike2005

и мне тоже)

----------


## Lelik00

> конфа состоит из двух частей бухгалтирской и квартплатной. все доки и процедурры в гл модуле имеют префикс "ИК". Берем конфу 1 (обновляемую) и конфу обновление просто бухгалтерию . сначала обновляем документы которые не имеют отношение к квартплате а потом вторым этапом план счетов и гл модуль.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:46 ---------- Previous post was at 19:45 ----------
> 
> а разве инфокрафт начиная с 127 рел требует ключ?


если быть точной, то не требует ключ, а пишет, что будет работать с ограничениями.с какими-не понятно. и с какого момента-не знаю. с лета не обновляла,а сейчас уже ругается.

----------


## mdv67

ну не знаю. у меня стоит 127 рел. до него постояно правил глобальник чтоб без ключа не вылетал. вылетать переставала но расчет не делала. теперь с 127 рел все работает отлично и не спрашивает ничего. следить надо за дллкой она должна соответствовать номеру релиза.

----------


## Lelik00

> ну не знаю. у меня стоит 127 рел. до него постояно правил глобальник чтоб без ключа не вылетал. вылетать переставала но расчет не делала. теперь с 127 рел все работает отлично и не спрашивает ничего. следить надо за дллкой она должна соответствовать номеру релиза.


на дллку не ругалась.попробую обновить. спасибо). а Вы с новой ставили или обновления? у мя начиная с 183 ругается и на 188 тоже.

----------


## mike2005

> на дллку не ругалась.попробую обновить. спасибо). а Вы с новой ставили или обновления? у мя начиная с 183 ругается и на 188 тоже.


Я тоже обновился и ругается.

----------


## Sudnik

УСН R770129_189 уже есть? киньте пожалуйста, кому не лень :))


О  на оф сайте есть и  Дополнительное обновление SP1 к релизу 7.70.129.189
7.70.129.189.1

----------


## pata

Дополнительное обновление SP4 к релизу 7.70.129.190
Скачать
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчёт квартплаты 7.70.129 (обновление SP1)
Скачать
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770129_190 (установка)
Скачать
Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770129_536 (установка)
Скачать

----------

irxen (04.03.2012), Kolich.d (30.07.2012), Sudnik (07.03.2012), Zyuzyuka (26.04.2012), работник (08.06.2012)

----------


## Aleksey_stud

у меня при начислении пишет что 
Документ не проведен! :Начисление квартплаты 00000001 (06.03.12)
ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию();      
{Обработка.икРасчетКвартпл  аты.Форма.Модуль(198)}: Ошибка при выполнении процедуры ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию

в чем может быть... защиту обходил коментированием проверки... может из-за этого?

нужна таблетка в виде новой DLL

----------


## pata

> у меня при начислении пишет что 
> Документ не проведен! :Начисление квартплаты 00000001 (06.03.12)
> ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию();      
> {Обработка.икРасчетКвартпл  аты.Форма.Модуль(198)}: Ошибка при выполнении процедуры ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию
> 
> в чем может быть... защиту обходил коментированием проверки... может из-за этого?
> 
> нужна таблетка в виде новой DLL


Что ты комментировал непонятно... Распиши точнее попробую помочь.

----------


## Aleksey_stud

закоментировал обход проверки dll? но она отвечает за расчет квартплаты... поэтому нужно искать ломаную dll уже для версии 190

----------


## pata

*Aleksey_stud*, Попробовал сделать тоже самое на конфигурации Расчет квартплаты.
В гл модуле за комментировал компоненту. И залез в модуль документа НачислениеКвартплаты вот что вышло. 
см. Сравнение.

	// Добавляю Начало
           Стоят добавленные строки.
        // Добавляю Конец 

Думаю смысл понятен.
md

----------

Aleksey_stud (09.03.2012)

----------


## Aleksey_stud

руагется именно на отсутсвие модуля Kvartplat.dll т.к. модуль расчета зашит в нем... до 078 версии Усн была лечаная DLL теперь еще пока нет.... будем ждать или как то выходить колдовством(((

----------


## Aleksey_stud

есть ли у кого таблетка от жадности

----------


## Infocraft

*Давайте меняться!*

С 13 марта 2012 года компания «Инфокрафт» проводит акцию *«Давайте меняться»*!

В рамках акции вы можете заменить свою программу по расчету квартплаты на программу *«Инфокрафт: Бухгалтерия ТСЖ и ЖСК»* (электронная поставка). Стоимость замены *всего 3 рубля 54 копейки*! Участником акции может стать организация, рассчитывающая квартплату на любой лицензионной программе (не обязательно на базе 1С:Предприятие).

Цель акции: перевести организации ТСЖ и ЖКХ на новое программное обеспечение, отвечающее требованиям законодательства.

Дополнительный бонус: все участники акции получают бесплатную трехмесячную поддержку Стандартного уровня от компании «Инфокрафт» (обновления + консультации).

Срок действия акции: _до 31 марта 2012 года._

Подробную информацию вы можете узнать по телефону отдела продаж 8-800-200-1-365 или в данной ветке форума.

Программные продукты «Инфокрафт: ЖКХ» соответствуют требованиям Постановления Правительства РФ от 06.05.2011 № 354

----------


## Aleksey_stud

> Очнь срочно надо. Сама конфигурация лицензионная но возникли заминки с регистрацией. Заранее спасибо!


помогите с обновлением

----------


## buhmel

> *Давайте меняться!*
> 
> С 13 марта 2012 года компания «Инфокрафт» проводит акцию *«Давайте меняться»*!
> 
> В рамках акции вы можете заменить свою программу по расчету квартплаты на программу *«Инфокрафт: Бухгалтерия ТСЖ и ЖСК»* (электронная поставка). Стоимость замены *всего 3 рубля 54 копейки*! Участником акции может стать организация, рассчитывающая квартплату на любой лицензионной программе (не обязательно на базе 1С:Предприятие).
> 
> Цель акции: перевести организации ТСЖ и ЖКХ на новое программное обеспечение, отвечающее требованиям законодательства.
> 
> Дополнительный бонус: все участники акции получают бесплатную трехмесячную поддержку Стандартного уровня от компании «Инфокрафт» (обновления + консультации).
> ...


А если не лицензионное. Небольшим ТСЖ отдавать 12,0 тыс руб за программу дороговвато! может поможете?

----------


## Aleksey_stud

согласен... поможем мелким ТСЖ

----------


## buhmel

Предложите вариант. Заранее благодарен

----------


## DSDD

Когда Инфокрафту сломают систему лицензирования? есть какие новости про это, кто-что знает?

----------


## Zyuzyuka

А есть обновление 7.70.129.193?

----------


## ZUEVANA

Я бухгалтер мелкого ТСЖ по одному дому. Как вы понимаете в единственном лице и программист и бухгалтер. У меня сейчас стоит не лицензионная Инфокрафт упрощенка 7.70.127.1 Помоги обновить ее до на сколько возможно свежей ломаной Инфокрафт.

----------


## zarina24

ОЙ! И у меня такая же ситуация ну пожалуйста помогите люди добрые кто чем может...

----------


## Mazda52

Сообщиете пожалуйста, с какого релиза Инфокрафт применили систему защиты в виде лицензирования?!
127 релиз не имеет такого недостатка...:)

---------- Post added at 14:43 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------

Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчёт квартплаты 7.70.128 (установка)

Просьба выложить еще раз...указанные ранее ссылки битые, спасибо!

----------


## buhmel

А что тема умерла и все обновления кончились ?
С уважением к Инфокрафт, но бесплатная версия сильно отличается от платной и к тому же
без простейшей бухгалтерии

----------


## pata

Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет R770129_544 (установка)
Скачать
Зеркало Скачать Скачать
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) R770129_198 (установка)
Скачать
Зеркало Скачать Скачать

----------

lautal (13.11.2012)

----------


## buhmel

ваши ссылки не работают
С уважением и надеждой

----------


## pata

> ваши ссылки не работают
> С уважением и надеждой


Добавил зеркало

----------


## buhmel

При установке требует лицензирование
С уважением и надеждой! Но
Если возможность к старым версиям подключить квитанцию по
Пост Прав РФ № 354 сообщите
или какие есть конфигурации по кварплате

----------


## Infocraft

11 октября 2012 года компании «Инфокрафт» исполнилось 10 лет.

Чтобы выразить свою благодарность за оказанное нам доверие, мы решили подарить всем пользователям решений «Инфокрафт» для ЖКХ небольшие подарки.

Всем, кто пользуется нашей технической поддержкой в настоящее время, мы дарим один месяц поддержки того же уровня, который у вас действует.
Тем же, кто давно не продлевал техническую поддержку, мы дарим скидку 40% на любой уровень технической поддержки на 6 или 12 месяцев.

Если вы еще не успели приобрести программный продукт «Инфокрафт» для ЖКХ, то самое время сделать это и получить 7 месяцев бесплатной поддержки вместо 6-ти!

Спасибо!

Внимание! Акция действует до 31 октября 2012 года.

----------

pata (16.10.2012)

----------


## vilinn

а обновления есть?

----------


## Infocraft

*vilinn*, Обновления Вы можете скачать с отраслевого сайта компании Инфокрафт http://www.gkhsoft.ru/ (необходима регистрация и активация анкеты).

Если у Вас не лицензионная версия программы - мы можем предложить приобрести лицензию и своевременно получать все обновления и консультации.

Кстати, у нас есть электронные поставки конфигураций - по стоимости они на 1 000 руб. дешевле коробочных. При покупке программы мы будем 6 месяцев бесплатно консультировать (! по бесплатному телефону) и предоставлять обновления. В дальнейшем стоимость обновлений всего 375 руб. в месяц (2700 руб. в год).

----------


## vilinn

Отлично. если можно поподробнее.    natdp@mail.ru

----------


## DSDD

Так и быть скинемся. Завтра.
А сейчас выкладывай конфигурации и обновления за последние 2 года ко всем продуктам.

----------


## ValentinK

Помогите плиз....нужен   Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.130.203

----------


## pata

Релиз 7.70.130 от 27.12.2012 г. Установка
4.60 Мб  
Скачать

Релиз 7.70.130 SP1 от 27.12.2012 г.
1.49 Мб 
Скачать

----------

ValentinK (05.02.2013)

----------


## pata

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) для 1С 7.7
Релиз 7.70.204.130 Полная установка
Скачать

Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет, ред. 1.0 для 1С 7.7
Релиз 7.70.130.550 Полная установка
Скачать

----------

ValentinK (05.02.2013)

----------


## roges

Требуется перенести лицензионный Инфокрафт учет в управляющей компании для 1С 8.2 (требуется переустановка системы на той-же машине с win7 на XP), подскажите как это сделать, может есть какой мануал, техподдержка молчит.

----------


## ValentinK

Помогите плиз....нужен Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.130.207

----------


## russe12345

> Требуется перенести лицензионный Инфокрафт учет в управляющей компании для 1С 8.2 (требуется переустановка системы на той-же машине с win7 на XP), подскажите как это сделать, может есть какой мануал, техподдержка молчит.


Вы проблему уже решили?

----------


## SvetikON

> Требуется перенести лицензионный Инфокрафт учет в управляющей компании для 1С 8.2 (требуется переустановка системы на той-же машине с win7 на XP), подскажите как это сделать, может есть какой мануал, техподдержка молчит.


Какая тех.поддержка в ИнфокрафтеИ? Это или шутка или это инофкрафт и пишет... Милый голосочек при отправке "счетика" вот вся поддержка за три года. Причем здесь перенос? У Вас есть чего перенести? Я за три года наработала 90 таблиц экселя (т.к. расчеты все не правильные). Еще штук 30 вордовских формочек(2 гадкие бумажки, которые мне настроил их ездун -  бесполезные). При аналогичной смене компьютера перенесла все свои "пожитки" в папку архив и купила нормальную программу. Сначала сомневалась, боялась. В результате -  без всякой платформенной болтовни – установила и прекрасно работаю.

----------


## repro

Помогите отучить квартплату 7.70.129 от лицензии (по сети). Купили ноут и хочется поработать и дома тоже.
в базе KvartPlataN.dll - 2.0.129.3
Поделитесь правильной dll. Или расскажите как эту базу заставить время от времени работать автономно на ноуте.
ПОЖАЛУСТА!!!

----------


## repro

> Какая тех.поддержка в ИнфокрафтеИ? Это или шутка или это инофкрафт и пишет... При аналогичной смене компьютера перенесла все свои "пожитки" в папку архив и купила нормальную программу. Сначала сомневалась, боялась. В результате -  без всякой платформенной болтовни – установила и прекрасно работаю.


Про тех.поддержку - улыбнуло. Столкнулся с необходимостью общения с ними... %$#@#^$... Еще на стадии дозвона появилось устойчивое желание порвать кого нибудь из них руками (голыми). То, что они эту услугу еще и продают - верх ценизма. По качеству одна из самых худших техподдержек (из платных - самая худшая).
А какую программу вы взяли взамен?

----------


## SvetikON

> Про тех.поддержку - улыбнуло. Столкнулся с необходимостью общения с ними... %$#@#^$... Еще на стадии дозвона появилось устойчивое желание порвать кого нибудь из них руками (голыми). То, что они эту услугу еще и продают - верх ценизма. По качеству одна из самых худших техподдержек (из платных - самая худшая).
> А какую программу вы взяли взамен?


8.1 + домовладелец

----------


## K4332

Всем здравствуйте.
Помогите плиз!
При открытии 1с7.7 (бы перенос с одного коппа на другой)
Программа ругается что не обнаружена внешняя компанента KVARTPLATAN.dll
Скачала у Вас тут в рабочую Но блин все равно программа открывается но вылезает это окно и при нажатии ок программа закрывается.
Я недавно тут работаю, походу ничего не обновлялось
Да и конфигурация спокойно открывается.
"Расчет квартплаты редакция 1.0"
Помогите плиз. Горю.

----------


## nataly290361

> Всем здравствуйте.
> Помогите плиз!
> При открытии 1с7.7 (бы перенос с одного коппа на другой)
> Программа ругается что не обнаружена внешняя компанента KVARTPLATAN.dll
> Скачала у Вас тут в рабочую Но блин все равно программа открывается но вылезает это окно и при нажатии ок программа закрывается.
> Я недавно тут работаю, походу ничего не обновлялось
> Да и конфигурация спокойно открывается.
> "Расчет квартплаты редакция 1.0"
> Помогите плиз. Горю.


создать ярлык. в ярлыке regsvr32 путь к файлу и запустить.

----------


## nataly290361

Обновления infokraft есть на сайтах:

http://tais-afinskaja.ucoz.ru

http://volchiha1.ucoz.ru/

----------


## mike2005

Добрый день
Для Инфокрафт.Расчет квартПлаты 1.0 для 77
есть у кого отчет как вытащить по л/сч проживающих.
нашел отчет ик\СтатистикаПоЛЧ но там только кол-во, а мне нужны ФИО
может есть у кого такой?

----------


## lllmartylll

Подскажите где можно скачать свежий релиз конфигурации "ИНФОКРАФТ: Формула ЖКХ"

----------


## Schabalin7

Срочно нужен Инфокрафт: "Расчет квартплаты" для восстановления базы, помогите

----------


## andreiamelyn

Если кому надо, у меня есть обновления на ЗУПку)

----------


## Pantera2021

Добрый день, есть внешняя обработка для выгрузки начислений жильцов в еирц - вот  проблема в том что перестал формировать архив с DBF, помогите разобраться пожалуйста

----------

